# Playtime!



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Had a few minutes to play today. Not much of a custom, but I like it


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks good Chris!! Makes a big difference with the pipes!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Repeat: Looks good Chris! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: The chrome rims combined with the pipes finish the Camaro! ...RL


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

Neat and clean go a long way too!Very nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Mega Sano!*



T-Jet Racer said:


> Had a few minutes to play today. Not much of a custom, but I like it


Great customizing job you have displayed, TJR. Would those exhausts be borrowed from a Dash Cobra? It's a simple but effective make over. :thumbsup:


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Yea Russ Those Are The Too Fat For Afx Dash Cobra Pipes Lol!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

As long as you like it TJR, that's all that matters. I consider any alteration to a factory car, a custom, whether it be a little or a lot. I likes those chrome sidepipes. I used those on the 57 El Camino I built...RM
P.S. I likes your blue Camaro too!!!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Gotta love the Camaro...*

t-jet,

Race the wheels off of it and go for broke....Screeeeeeeeeeeeatch! I love the 70s and this car is just that. :thumbsup:

Bob...Blue by "U" Camaro with pipes is totaly 70-ish!!!...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice car Chris. Howz it run?


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

With them wheels, like a turd, lol. If I run it I'll throw a real set on it!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

T-Jet Racer said:


> Had a few minutes to play today. Not much of a custom, but I like it


Big pipes, lumpy cam, Slurpy-Rock Cup sloshing all over at a stop light........yeah....
Dugga dugga dugga dugga BRAP! DUGGa DUGga DUgga Dugga......:thumbsup:


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Yea, the pipes give it a period correct feel, I miss those old cars with the side pipes on them.....


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Hey Cris... looks good. You can replace the JL rear tires with Tomy Super Gplus rear tires... it makes a big difference!


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

T-Jet Racer said:


> Yea, the pipes give it a period correct feel, I miss those old cars with the side pipes on them.....


Absolutely! Especially if youre rocking those slotted heat shields, that really looks awesome.


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

videojimmy said:


> Hey Cris... looks good. You can replace the JL rear tires with Tomy Super Gplus rear tires... it makes a big difference!


yea thats what i hear, where can i buy some loose with the slot in them?
also if you drill the fronts out and use the wide chassis front axel, clip it down a bit on both sides the excessive play is gone.


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:



:dude:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

T-Jet Racer said:


> where can i buy some loose with the slot in them?


Bud's or Jersey Joe come to mind as being close to you, large inventory, and likely minimal shipping. nd


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

tjd241 said:


> Bud's or Jersey Joe come to mind as being close to you, large inventory, and likely minimal shipping. nd


Dave these have the slots in them? I'll have to give Them a call......


----------

